
Julia Language Delivers Petascale HPC Performance - yarapavan
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/11/28/julia-language-delivers-petascale-hpc-performance/amp/
======
yarapavan
The project took advantage of all 9300 Intel Xeon Phi Phase II nodes on the
NERSC (National Energy Research Scientific Computing Center) Cori
supercomputer.

Even in HPC terms, the Celeste project is big, as it created the first
comprehensive catalog of visible objects in our universe by processing 178
terabytes of SDSS (Sloan Digital Sky Survey) data[1]. Remarkably, the
combination of Cori supercomputer and Julia application was able to load and
analyze the SDSS data set in only 15 minutes. Thus the Celeste team
demonstrated that the Julia language can support both petascale compute and
terascale big data analysis on a leadership HPC system plus scale to handle
the seven petabytes of data expected to be produced by the Large Synoptic
Survey Telescope (LSST) every year

